# Gonna be busy



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, Saturday night, dad had a heartattack. Right now he is in the CICU and yesterday they did a catheterization. Found 1 vessel blocked 100% and 2 others at 90%. They are doing a triple by-pass tomorrow and may have to do a quadruple. Doc said that he'll be off of work for 3 months. Wish us luck. :sad:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Jason,

Sorry to hear about your father. I will pray that he will recover completely. 
And for you, that you will receive the strength to persevere through this time.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, 
I find myself shocked and speachless.

I will be saying some extra prayers for you.

From my impression of your Dad when we met in the spring, he won't be sitting it out for 3 months, more than likely he'll want to be back in the seat in a couple weeks.

Have faith and know that all of us here are pulling for you.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

My Dad had 5 bypasses 2years ago, so I can feel for you. The procedure is pretty amazing, but the experience definately takes a little to get over-he;'ll probably be a little emotional. Needless to say, your role as a son will definately be a big help to him. I wish you all the best. My dad was back driving truck and hoe within a very short time.........He says he feels better now than he did for quite a few years:thumbup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Prayers For Your Dad..


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I wish your dad a speedy recovery and you the strength to do all that he needs.


----------



## muddinman04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your father...My prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

Prayers.........


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Jason sorry to read about your dad. Hope he makes a speedy recovery, and hope he's able to come back before you get things to screwed up. :w00t:

Seriously prayers to him and your family.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

so sorry to hear that rino.....as the others here, my prayers are with him...and you. every cloud has the silver lining, right? i went thru exactly what you are when i was your age....when i knew i had to step up to the plate and attempt running both his job and mine...i realized, as did he...how important each one of us were to each other, and to our business. all of the sudden my dad and i fully understood and appreciated each other. 

you'll know he's on the heal when he starts barkin, or playing grab ass with the nurses:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

sorry to hear about your father rino. hope he has a speedy recovery and comes back stronger.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Jason,

If you get in a jam, call. I know for a fact I can pick up jmic, fhdesign, ctkiteboarding, Vinny, Nac and rusknet on the way down to help out.

Only to a point am I kidding wth the above statement. If you are in a jam Jason just let me know.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

denick said:


> Jason,
> 
> If you get in a jam, call. I know for a fact I can pick up jmic, fhdesign, ctkiteboarding, Vinny, Nac and rusknet on the way down to help out.
> 
> Only to a point am I kidding wth the above statement. If you are in a jam Jason just let me know.


I'm ready for the ride Nick.

Jason, we all wish the best for you and your dad. God speed :thumbsup:

BTW Nick, if you dont mind, I'll supervise and eat donuts:w00t:


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

good luck jason. Prayers with you.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Our prayers are with you Rino. I am so jealous that you are able to work with your father day in and day out. My father and I could not make it even to lunch time working together.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, it is really appreciated. The only rough time I have is that I have no CDL. I've been after my dad for yrs to let me get it and he just put me off. Well, I've had a crapload of calls from friends and other contractors offering to drive my dads trucks. Just the other day before his heart attack he ripped the front rear out of the tri-axle. My uncle is coming over on thursday to put it in so that I don't have to take a day off of work.

Again, thanks for the support and prayers. I'll let you know how everything goes. I know it is normal procedure these days, but things are gonna be rough. We are swamped with work and behind as it was already.


----------



## Agolk2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Jason,

Horrible News. I hope everything works out.

If you need plans or drawings or anything, let me know I'll take care if it for nothing to help you get along till you get back on your feet.

Andrew


----------



## Noodle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers from Nebraska and you dont need luck with the business because what I have read here since I joined it sounds like you know what you are doing. But if it helps good luck anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Jason how's your Dad doing ? Give us an update when possible.

On a scarier note, has Nick arrived yet ? :laughing:


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Rino. That really is scary stuff. I hope everything is well.


----------

